# UK TV in Phuket



## Tony Cowan (Jan 8, 2012)

An old subject but, wondered on current thinking for best way to obtain UK TV in Phuket, satellite or Internet streaming?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I discovered Thaiexpat tv player, on free trial for two days so far very good. I live in Isaan so if it works here it should be ok in Pattaya.


----------

